# Lake Barkley



## earl60446 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got back from lake Barkley, KY, 5 days of fishing. It was not good, caught very few crappie and not much of anything else either.
Lake / river had all sorts of WOOD floating down it, everything from 2 foot limbs to huge logs 20 foot long floating down it. I mean it was full of this stuff. Very difficult to navigate thru, especially for a rookie to lake barkley.
Went to a VRBO house for the week, worked out ok, nice home.

Gonna try Rend Lake next weekend, hoping for better there.

Tim


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the report! You will get them next time for sure!

What is a VRBO house?


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 20, 2015)

Vacation Rentals By Owner

People who own a home and want to rent it out on a weekly basis. Most are in vacation type areas, on lakes, ski areas, etc.
Prices are all over the place. https://www.vrbo.com/ Our house was right on the lake, our own covered dock, fish cleaning table, nice clean 3 bed home and 2 baths. 

You can view prices and get reviews from other renters, all the details are on the website

Tim


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

very cool! thanks for the info!


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jun 17, 2015)

I know this is late and vacations cant always be moved, but if you go to the NOAA river gauge site and check the Cumberland River at Dover, TN you can see river levels and stream flow data. Sadly you were there during a flood event with 65' plus levels and high flow rates. I saw where a couple of tournaments were canceled due to the flooding.

Cumberland and Kentucky are great fishing lakes, just not under those conditions. Hope you have better luck next time.

https://www.water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=ohx&gage=dovt1


----------

